
An AI can simulate an economy millions of times to create fairer tax policy - doener
https://www.technologyreview.com/2020/05/05/1001142/ai-reinforcement-learning-simulate-economy-fairer-tax-policy-income-inequality-recession-pandemic
======
rodiger
I'm all for more data-driven policy. However, I think it's tough for models
like this to accurately gauge how people respond to actual policy changes.

Also, there's been a push for "clearer" tax policy with numbers people can
remember and subconsciously feel good about. In my experience those optics
would be difficult to replicate with a black box like this.

------
verdverm
Given "AI's" inability to understand time and temporal relations, and given
the incredible amount of hidden dynamics and game theory in economics, just
going to go ahead and facepalm

